# S.E. REGIONAL VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET GA. 3/04/17



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 2, 2017)

*1ST ANNUAL VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET in N.E. GEORGIA .................
      IN CONJUNCTION WITH A VERY LARGE MONTHLY AUTOMOTIVE / MOTORCYCLE SWAP MEET !!
........  (*KNOWN AS THE NE GA AUTOMOTIVE SWAP MEET*)*
<><> *DEDICATED AREA* FOR US WITHIN THE SWAP MEET THAT DRAWS 250 VENDORS ON AVERAGE
<><> BICYCLES* ARE ALLOWED* TO BE RIDDEN AT THIS MEET ! (UNLIKE MANY OTHER AUTO SWAPS)
<><> *PLEASE SEE THE ATTACHED FLYER FOR MORE DETAILS*  >>>>>>
<><> LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE AT LEAST 75% SURE THAT YOU WILL MAKE THIS EVENT .....
.........( I need to figure out how much space to block - off for the Vintage Bicycle Vendors)
<><> FAIRLY CONVENIENT FOR COMING FROM THE CAROLINAS, TENN., ALA
<><> PLAN NOW! ........ IT'S ONLY 8 WEEKS AWAY !!   HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !!
<><> THIS EVENT GETS TONS OF EXPOSURE AND SPECTATORS WHO COME TO SPEND $$


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 5, 2017)

Dave S.
Thank you very much for helping me get my Flyer now "on display" !!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds cool Dave! Nothing to sell but might come to ride the swap!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sounds cool Dave! Nothing to sell but might come to ride the swap!




Schwinndoggy  attach an old wagon to your bike as you're riding around the event .... it's easy to pick-up some great deals, while you're here!  
Glad to hear you might be makin' the trip!   I'd say it's about a 2 1/2 - 2 3/4 hour trip from Charlotte........ only 30 minutes from the S.C. state line .....
(after you cross over Lake Hartwell)   The Atlanta Dragway is only about 3 minutes off of I-85 once you exit at # 149  Commerce
Hope to see you there!   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 23, 2017)

It's only just over 5 weeks away !!  If you think your chances are at least 50/50 please chime in and let me know....

I'm meeting with the NE GA Swap Meet organizer to allocate a certain amount of "Rows" for us vintage bike vendors.

I have spoken to many who are coming ..... I'm planning on 20+ Vendor spaces (all you can use)  based on various conversations. BUT if there are a bunch more I'd like to keep us all together ..... by allocating another "Row" for us.  (Remember that we will be surrounded by 200+ Automotive/motorcycle/ Petroliana/ signs/tools/etc vendors)

This event gets tons of "spectators" ( buyers!) The Vintage Bike Swap is being advertised all over the place like The CABE, RRB and CL all around the SE States. 
If you're chances of coming are 50% or better please chime in or send me a PM. Thank you!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 6, 2017)

*UPDATE !!*   This Event is less than 4 weeks away ......... and I need to BLOCK-OFF a designated area WITHIN this Larger Monthly SWAP MEET for all of us Vintage / Classic / Muscle / Rat Riders !!

I just returned home from the CHARLOTTE Event that was hosted and organized by the *Hurricane Coasters !! (FANTASTIC EVENT!!)*
While there... I passed out about 30-40 Flyers and I did get some commitments from the NC and SC folks to come down !!
I know of numerous GA folks that are coming, some ALA folks I've heard from and some TN folks too !

SO FAR .......I feel confident with folks I've talk to ........ I'm getting COMMITMENTS about 25-30 Vintage Bicycle VENDORS
BUT >>>> *I feel there are a lot more coming that I have NOT heard from*.

I've got an AREA right now Blocked-Off for about 40 of us Vintage Vendors !  BUT I can go BIGGER if I can hear back from some more of you that are planning to come but have not chimed-in. * THERE IS NO LIMIT ---- BUT I'm trying to keep us all together in a centralized location*.
(remember there are 200-250 Automotive/ MotorCycle/ Signs/ Petroleum /Tools Vendors that will ALSO be present.

This Event has ROWS that accommodate about 10 Vendors per row (unlimited space) and* I now am holding 4 ROWS (about 40 vendors)*
*Vintage Bike Vendors will NOT be without a spot no matter what -- BUT keeping us together takes some FORECASTING*

PLEASE -- give me a PM or reply HERE if you are 50% or better chance you are coming!!  $20 for ALL the SPACE you want
*****  Spectators / BUYERS only $5.00 to enter ( and BRING your BIKE to ride around the grounds !)

Looking forward to hearing back from you, AND seeing you here !!   CCR Dave


----------



## JOEL (Feb 16, 2017)

I will be there with a load of quality bike and car parts. I think Flat Tire from Ohio is coming. 

This meet is in a well established busy car show. Lots of traffic. Should be great for selling. Who else is coming?


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a couple weeks away, gonna be a great time to kick ole man Winter out and welcome Springtime bike fever in! Hope to see lots of bikes and parts and put some faces with names. Lucky for me, I only live about half an hour away from the racetrack


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 16, 2017)

JOEL said:


> I will be there with a load of quality bike and car parts. I think Flat Tire from Ohio is coming.
> 
> This meet is in a well established busy car show. Lots of traffic. Should be great for selling. Who else is coming?




Hey Joel !  I'm happy to hear that you're coming over from Birmingham with great stuff !!   I'm trying to get a more accurate attendance count so that I can get enough "ROWS" for us (each row normally parks 20 Vendors ..including Trailers) 
Right now I can say with confidence that we will fill up a Full Row (double-sided) with 20 Bike vendors ........ but I will probably have the Main Event organizer* hold 40 SPOTS for us*.   
There will likely be about 6-8 guys come down from Charlotte (I met these guys at the Hurricane Coasters Swap&Show on FEB 4th)
There will be at least 12-14 guys from North GA that I've spoken to .......
My Craigslist advertising has  some folks coming that are not part of The CABE or RRB forums.
Upstate South Carolina has checked-in with a few commitments including a Old Skool BMX Vendor from Greenville.
Then there are some "Car Guys" that attend quite often that have "Storage Sheds" Full of old Bike Stuff ......
There is a fellow from Upstate SC that *only specializes in SIGNS* .......... HE is bringing Bicycle License Plate TOPPERS !! (and old bike plates)

I really feel the VARIETY that will be here at this Event will knock your socks off !
Keep following this post as I will soon show a "Vintage Bike Vendor" PARKING MAP for everybody coming from out-of-town ........
(and I will post some pictures of this "Sign-Guy's" TOPPERS that he's bringing for us Bike guys)
Cheers!  CCR Dave   404-886-8644


----------



## JOEL (Feb 17, 2017)

I just bought two loads of bike and car parts out of two private museums that haven't seen the light of day for a long time. The flyer says 'all the space I want' and I intend to fill it.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 17, 2017)

JOEL said:


> I just bought two loads of bike and car parts out of two private museums that haven't seen the light of day for a long time. The flyer says 'all the space I want' and I intend to fill it.




WOW!  That is going to be some Great stuff to check out! *YES -- ALL the space you need is only $20*   You should get a SPOT that also borders the CAR guys (like Row "A" or "D")  (All of us Vintage Bike guys will occupy Rows A-B-C-D)  *PARKING MAP COMING SOON!*
That way the CAR guys will not miss your Car Parts .....
*I have been advertising the 7AM opening for SET-UP .........  BUT  There is also a 6AM opening for EARLY SET-UP for $30*
Normally that is for the guys who want a specific SPOT ...... since us Vintage Bike Guys already have our SPOTS "reserved" that extra $10 will give anybody interested *an EXTRA HOUR to get set-up* !!
(once I supply the "parking MAP" I will further show which GATE to go for the 6AM to 6:59 EARLY Set-up gate)

Very excited to see what goodies you will be bringing !!    Cheers!   CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm coming and will be there at 6:00 for the early set up.

Mike


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 18, 2017)

I'll be rolling in with Joel, bringing some tubs of good bike parts, fresh from the Buckeye State!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 18, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> I'm coming and will be there at 6:00 for the early set up.
> 
> Mike




Hey Mike D.!  
Glad you're coming and that 6am early arrival is a Great plan.....
I know we ran into each other back in January (your first time there) and even without the Vintage Bike Swap on that date there were some interesting goodies there....
Our dedicated area is the 4 ROWS ( 2 Lanes ) just EAST of the grassy area (we will be on pavement!)
I will have SIGNS up showing our 4 Rows 
I've been talking to a fellow who goes there regularly who only does SIGNS ...... I was asking him about Bike SIGNS and he came up with some bicycle lincense plate TOPPERS ... including a HIAWATHA one!!
I will post pictures soon here. He also had Ken-L Ration and wonder bread I believe. 
See you soon! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 18, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> I'll be rolling in with Joel, bringing some tubs of good bike parts, fresh from the Buckeye State!!




Hey Don!
That's Great ..... coming all the way from OHIO !!  ...... WOW!
Maybe I can trade some Moon Pies for some of your chocolate and peanut butter BUCKEYES !!
I believe you will qualify for the Long Distance Award ...... now I need to figure out what that could be !!??
Safe travels .... see you soon!  CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 19, 2017)

interested in the Hiawatha license plate topper.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 19, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> interested in the Hiawatha license plate topper.




Mike D. 
I texted this "SIGN GUY" today,  (FINISH READING UNDER THIS FIRST PICTURE ATTACHED HERE) (SEE TOPPERS CIRCLED ORANGE)


 and unfortunately he already sold the Hiawatha Topper -- Bummer!   I was asking him to come to the Swap meet with lots of "Bicycle stuff"  ......... he still plans on it ......... it is a situation where this guy sets-up at Many places .... just about every weekend somewhere.
I have attached the TOPPERS here >>>>   He very likely will have MORE in 2 weeks.  SEE YOU SOON!    CCR Dave


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 20, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Don!
> That's Great ..... coming all the way from OHIO !!  ...... WOW!
> Maybe I can trade some Moon Pies for some of your chocolate and peanut butter BUCKEYES !!
> I believe you will qualify for the Long Distance Award ...... now I need to figure out what that could be !!??
> Safe travels .... see you soon!  CCR Dave




Long distance Award? Cool!!!! After that long drive I could use a cold Stout or Porter Beer! Ha!
How'd you know about chocolate& peanut butter Buckeyes? My niece is an expert at making those, I'll see if she will make some!


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for checking on the topper Dave, I'll see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 20, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Long distance Award? Cool!!!! After that long drive I could use a cold Stout or Porter Beer! Ha!
> How'd you know about chocolate& peanut butter Buckeyes? My niece is an expert at making those, I'll see if she will make some!




Hey Don!
I thought I'd surprise you with the Buckeye chocolate mention .....
My first ex-wife was born and raised in Columbus. My former mother-in-law made them often.
There are local micro brewers making some great Stouts !! I'll see what I can do for you .....
Looking forward to seeing you soon! 
I'll be posting a Parking area Map for our AREA for the Event soon .... stay tuned....
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## JOEL (Feb 21, 2017)

The timing of this meet couldn't have worked out better. I bought out another collection yesterday. This will be my best booth EVER!  I need to blow out some volume. Don't miss it. We plan to be there for early setup.

BIKE PARTS: Schwinn Phantom parts, NOS Delta Lights/speedos/accessories, prewar frames, springers and parts, parade struts, tanks, chainguards, wheels, seats and parts, 50s Schwinn drum brake, NOS fenders, Whizzer tanks and parts, NOS Hunt Wilde handlebar tape, Phantom seat,  so much more.

BIKES: (space is limited, some may not fit.. Taking requests) Schwinn Phantom/B6 Project, Huffy Cheater Slik, Phillips 1958 rod brake deluxe, ladys Raleigh DL-1, Silver King Flocycle, Shelby ladys shockease, Schwinn Welterweight, Schwinn Tiger 2 sp, 1934 Schwinn model R track bike, 24" Colson Blister Tank, More..

CAR PARTS: MANY NOS Early Auto Accessories !!! Fender ornaments, Toppers, Bucket Headlights, Hood Ornaments and trim pieces, Winged Radiator Cap, Model A Tail Lights, early License Plate Brackets, license plates, Motometer, Gauges, NOS Checker Tail Lights, auto picnic set in case, Grills, MORE.

MISC: ALL NOS MINTY/BOXY: Toys, Transistor Radios, Zippo Lighters, Musical Lighters, collectable smalls.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 21, 2017)

WOW !!!  Can't wait to see (and buy) some of those gems .....
I have just asked the promoters of Steel in Motion up in South Carolina to help send Vintage Bike Folks our way!
The Upstate of SC is an easy Trip to Commerce.....
I have heard from a few SC guys coming to sell. One in particular is all Old Skool and Mid Skool BMX
who is excited to come to set up. 
Looks like the Variety here will be fantastic!! 
AND your Old Car parts will go well here too!
We need to get you a spot that borders the Car guys to you will get overflow from those folks as well ....
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll be vending with Joel, table full of bike parts, other stuff including early 60s Cadillac floor mats, hubcaps, wooden pop crates, ammo cans, etc. It will be glorious! Maybe even Splendiferous! I might even try and make some Buckeyes, can't guarantee they'll look like a Buckeye tho....ha!


----------



## JOEL (Feb 22, 2017)

I wouldn't take anything from Flat Tire that looks like a Buckeye.... He always brings good parts though.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 22, 2017)

JOEL said:


> I wouldn't take anything from Flat Tire that looks like a Buckeye.... He always brings good parts though.




That's hilarious ...... but now you've ruined my anticipation for eating a Buckeye "treat"

Thanks  CCR Dave


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm just going to use Real Buckeyes, and dip them in Chocolate, I'll mix those with real chocolate and peanut butter Buckeyes, I'll let Joel pick first!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 24, 2017)

*ONLY 1 WEEK AWAY !!!    
WEATHER FORECAST (as of today)   MORNING STARTS ABOUT 40 DEGREES AND BY MID-DAY 65 DEGREES !! ( SUNNY DAY!!)
PARKING AREA MAP ATTACHED BELOW >>>>>*
Please reply if you need any more specific details !!    EARLY 6AM SET-UP is available at $30 (ALL the space you need!!) 7AM OR AFTER $20.00
SOME I have talked to are concerned about staying overnight FRIDAY evening .... and MOTEL security issues .........
I can NOT guarantee anything ... BUT ..... this IS NOT too NEAR to ATLANTA ( about 45 miles North East )  
There are some decent Motels at exit # 149 off of I-85 ....... I have NOT heard of theft happening in folks Trailers at Prior events.

AS for the PARKING instructions attached ....... basically you enter the Dragstrip entrance and the road comes to a TEE.
If you're coming at 6AM thru about 6:50AM go RIGHT at the TEE
AT  7AM or after make a LEFT at the TEE
ON THE GROUNDS of the Swap Meet  there is a HUGE Paved Area and furtherer WEST there is a GRASSY PARKING area
*THE VINTAGE BIKE SWAP MEET SET-UP IS ON PAVEMENT FOR 2 LANES (4 "ROWS") AT THE EDGE OF THE GRASSY AREA*
 SEE YOU SOON !!   VINTAGE BIKE VENDORS CONFIRMED FROM ALA,  OHIO,  N.C.,  S.C.,  GA  ..... MAYBE TN.
CHEERS !!   CCR  DAVE    404-886-8644


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 26, 2017)

*NEXT SATURDAY !!      THE EXCITEMENT IS GROWING !!        SUNNY AND LOW 60'S FOR THE HIGH TEMPS ......*
Oh what a beautiful day for us old bike nuts !!   Hope to see you there.     Cheers !!   CCR  Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 27, 2017)

Joel,

I bought some lights and smalls from you through the cabe but also at Charlotte.  What type of nos delta lights do you have.

Don, I'm looking for a delta light display I heard you may have one F/S?

If you guys are in the area on Friday as I'm packing (live in Dahlonega) you are more then welcome to swing by and check out some of what will not be going to the swap.  If not, I will see you Saturday AM, safe travels.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not going to be able to vend but will drop by to check it out and visit with some friends. See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 27, 2017)

Myself and 3 others are coming down from Charlotte to shop n ride! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Shawn & Don, bring lots of cash, I need to pay for my gas! Lol
3 days and I'm outta here, I see the Weathers not gonna be what I was hoping for, guess I won't be bringing shorts! Oh well, better than Ohio, 4 days ago I was in a T shirt grilling Wings, 73, the next day it was snowing and 29! I hate Ohio weather! 
See y'all soon!!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not going to be able to vend but will drop by to check it out and visit with some friends. See ya there! V/r Shawn




We are all looking forward to seeing you here Shawn !   
SAME is true for you, Don and your crew coming down from Charlotte !!

Make sure you ALL bring  bikes to cruise around on ...... and better yet ...... make sure it has a Wald "Paperboy" basket on it for all of the HAULING of your parts purchases !!       HA!
There is a $5.00 Entry FEE if you come thru the "Spectator Gate" (Opens at 7am) 
*........... OR  ........ you CAN pay $20 and PARK down "Inside" the Vendor area (even though you are NOT vending)
(IF that is what you guys decide to do ......... go LEFT at the TEE and come thru the vendor gate that opens at 7am)*
TO ME ......... the extra $15.00 keeps you closer to your Truck and IF you make some purchases ...... the "walk" to your truck is not far at all .....
This is "allowed" with no problem......... when you pay the $20 just tell the person selling the Parking Pass that you are* "setting up with somebody already in the vending area"*
I do this often and nobody cares once they have your $20......
(Just park in the GRASSY area ........ a little bit beyond the main Vending area)
See you soon !    Safe travels !    Dave  404-886-8644


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Myself and 3 others are coming down from Charlotte to shop n ride! Looking forward to it!




Hello Don !   Please see the reply that I did with Shawn ........ the same is true for your Group coming down from Charlotte.....
See you soon !    Dave M   404-886-8644


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> Hey Shawn & Don, bring lots of cash, I need to pay for my gas! Lol
> 3 days and I'm outta here, I see the Weathers not gonna be what I was hoping for, guess I won't be bringing shorts! Oh well, better than Ohio, 4 days ago I was in a T shirt grilling Wings, 73, the next day it was snowing and 29! I hate Ohio weather!
> See y'all soon!!!




Hey Don ............  Should be around 60 degrees for the high temp on SAT.   That's pretty decent !!    I bet there will be some folks from Michigan and Wisconsin swimming in the pool at your Motel .......  HA !   
Safe travels and we'll see you soon !    Dave  404-886-8644


----------



## JOEL (Feb 27, 2017)

Glad to see more people are coming in from out of town. We will be there for early setup. Don might not get the distance award afterall, though he is taking the scenic route.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2017)

*UPDATE !!    BRING  SANDWICHES AND SNACKS AND A COOLER FULL OF DRINKS  FOR YOURSELF !!*
The Dragway's concession stands are not open yet for the New season!
Brad the Main Promoter/organizer is trying to get some mobile Food & drink vendors ..... but no guarantee they will be there.
Weather still looking Great !   Chilly start (upper 30's but a Quick rise to about 60 degrees .....
See you soon!    CCR Dave  404-886-8644


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Change of plans--what if I decide to roll in around 9ish--will you still have a place for me to set up? V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Change of plans--what if I decide to roll in around 9ish--will you still have a place for me to set up? V/r Shawn




We absolutely WILL !!    I have a plan that includes Don ( Schwinndoggy )  as he is coming from Charlotte with 3 other folks and all 4 of them plan on being in 1 pick-up truck ........ *they are getting a Vending Space for the $20.00*  .... BUT i don't think they are bringing much to "sell" choosing instead to "buy" and "cruise around" the place on their bikes......  I will make sure that Don gets a SPACE in the Vintage Bike area and when you arrive you can take his spot in the Vendors area.  He can still find a spot convenient to park, but since they are not planning to do much "selling" I don't see why he wouldn't be happy to have you take his place in the Vintage Bike Vendors area.......   (you and I will send him a PM to confirm)
In the event that plan doesn't work well ....... there WILL be plenty of room for you coming at 9am ..... BUT I can't promise that you'll be real close to the Vintage Bike group.
The Main Event organizer that will have 250+ Automotive / Motorcycle / Signs / Petroliana is giving us Vintage Bike guys about 30 SPACES (*reserved*) in the CENTER of everything else.  He informed  me that after 9 AM all SPACES are "Un-reserved"  ........
But ....... Honestly ......... I believe Schwinndoggy will help us keep a space for you in the Vintage Bike area....... I say "Go for it!"
Very happy to have you here!  Fellow CABE members JOEL from Birmingham, AL and his buddy CABE member "Flat Tire" from Ohio are coming....
CABE member "PhattireMike" from Dahlonega is coming with a big load (you met him in Charlotte, he brought his Hiawatha there)
Just to mention a few ......   My good buddy Chuck "Sprockets" from Athens GA is always present at this event.  CABE member "Mtn Goat" Jeff from Cleveland, GA checked in as well.  
Most folks from GA that I've spoken to are going to make it, as well.  Numerous Upstate SC Vintage Bike folks have checked-in (some that I met at "Steel In Motion" Vintage Drags in Upstate SC )   Donald who runs S.I.M. has been helping me get the word out !!
Brad O'cock who runs this whole Commerce Event emailed me today, very excited,  that HE is getting quite a few calls and emails from folks thru his Facebook page that goes out to over 3000 people who follow his Swap Meet !!
I believe there will be many new Vintage Bike folks there that NONE of us have ever met before ........   GOOD TIMES !!
Cheers !  CCR Dave


----------



## JOEL (Mar 1, 2017)

Dang! I'm gonna go warm up the truck! Hurry up Don.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm packed and ready, cars all loaded & a full tank of gas. Pretzels and Lemonade for the ride,  I'm heading out when I wake up tomorrow,  might set my alarm for 3am! See y'all there!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2017)

*ONLY ABOUT 36 HOURS AWAY! *A lot of excitement down here in GA!
Looks like the weather is going to be almost perfect (a little chilly start)
but then topping out about 60 Degrees .... YEAH!
Start sorting out your goodies ....... should be a TON of buyers. 
The Main Event promoter (of the Monthly Automotive Swap) says he's been getting a bunch of people from his Facebook site (over 3000 followers) who are pumped-up to have this special Vintage Bike Swap Event there ..... "Car Guys" who are bringing Vintage Bike Stuff ... that we don't normally see at "Bike Only" Swap meets. ALL GOOD!
See you soon! CCR Dave


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 2, 2017)

GET-A-GRIP is going to try to make it Saturday.  It is a 3 hour ride through the country side for me, but think I can make it by 7 am.  I will be bringing the 2017 Giveaway bike for people to see and bringing some great looking shirts to sale as well.  It should be a great sunny day as has been mentioned and look forward to seeing everyone.  I will have plenty of flyers to hand out as well.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 2, 2017)

Toysoldier said:


> GET-A-GRIP is going to try to make it Saturday.  It is a 3 hour ride through the country side for me, but think I can make it by 7 am.  I will be bringing the 2017 Giveaway bike for people to see and bringing some great looking shirts to sale as well.  It should be a great sunny day as has been mentioned and look forward to seeing everyone.  I will have plenty of flyers to hand out as well.




Hey David! 
It's Great news to hear you are planning to come down from Cleveland, TN !        We all look forward to seeing you here .....
I HOPE you bring one of your awesome Custom WAGONS to display to also promote the "Battle of the Wagons" that is part of your Get-A-Grip Event in 3 weeks!       Those little Mini-Rods get a lot of attention, for sure! 
Your flyers will certainly get out to a bunch of people from the Carolinas who may not have been to , or, heard of the Get-A-Grip event.........
Safe travels! The concessions are not likely to be open yet at the Dragstrip ..... so I've been telling folks to pack a lunch, some snacks and some drinks. Looking forward to seeing you in less than 36 hours!
 Cheers!   CCR Dave


----------



## Blane Waters (Mar 3, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *1ST ANNUAL VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET in N.E. GEORGIA .................
> IN CONJUNCTION WITH A VERY LARGE MONTHLY AUTOMOTIVE / MOTORCYCLE SWAP MEET !!
> ........  (*KNOWN AS THE NE GA AUTOMOTIVE SWAP MEET*)*
> <><> *DEDICATED AREA* FOR US WITHIN THE SWAP MEET THAT DRAWS 250 VENDORS ON AVERAGE
> ...



I will be there tomorrow with an enclosed trailer and truck full of Bicycles, cars parts and signs. Cant wait to see everyone there and it will be a great turn out. We are selling all the bicycles, parts, and signs. I will have everything labeled and price on my stuff. Thanks again for reading and hope to see you all there!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello Blaine !   Welcome !!   Looking forward to seeing you early tomorrow morning!   I will be signing off here now ...... BUT save my number if you need any assistance in the morning ..........  There is a Parking MAP shown above ....... along with all the details of early entry at 6AM (for $30 all the space you need)  OR at 7AM or after at $20 for all the space you need ....... see you soon !   CCR Dave  404-886-8644


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 4, 2017)

What an awesome day in Commerce GA.  Dave thanks for all of your effort in putting on a great swap meet.  Thanks for letting me have some great looking GREEN!  Met a lot of new faces and saw plenty of great stuff for everyone!  I even sold a good number of cool shirts.  For a first event the number of vendors was unbelievable.  Dave keep up great work for the hobby and see you in 3 weeks.  If you remember please bring me the MW catalog, in my excitement I think I left it with you.  Thanks!!!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 4, 2017)

The bike swap meet area was in the center of a huge car swap meet. Lots of traffic and bike friendly management. Turnout was good and a lot of the regular vendors bring bikes too. Great location for an annual event.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for having us, Dave! It was a blast! Great turnout, some cool bikes and new bike buddies!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2017)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 5, 2017)

I had a great time, did not sell as many bikes as I would have liked but did well with smalls, thanks for having me.  I met quite a few collectors I  never met before and reconnected with a few from recent shows.  Overall a good time had by all in my opinion. 

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2017)

I didn't take a lot of good pics--too busy talking and looking for bike/car/motorcycle parts! We had a pretty steady crowd and people were buying. I really appreciate Dave holding a spot for me. Had a great time and it was good seeing everyone. The Get-A-Grip show is in a few weeks in Cleveland, TN and hope to see everyone there. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like a good time, that Get a Grip Chevy is awesome.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello All !!  
OK ...... now that I've had 11 hours of Sleep (only 3 hours Friday night) ....... I can get to the Pictures I took and some chat time about the event.......
First of all ......... a *BIG Thank You to ALL the folks who came from Many Areas of the South* LOTS of people who drove 3-4 hours to make this an Event Awesome!
I asked many guys if they were happy that they made the long trip and the honest answer was an enthusiastic - YES !
There were folks here from Charlotte area of NC, &  Asheville, NC ....... Birmingham, AL as well as Talladega & Anniston, AL
Cleveland, TN was represented by David Orr and his Get-A-Grip entourage ..... Shawn made the trip from Augusta, GA  thru the Countryside & a self-guided "tour" of East GA ....  SC was represented well, especially from the "Upstate" which is an easy shot down I-85 -- and I certainly can not forget about Don "Flat Tire" who got the Long-Distance award (see pics later) who came all the way from OHIO (somewhere north Cincinnati, and south of Dayton)
A Chilly start at 30 degrees warmed up nicely as the Sunny day unfolded .... to a Perfect 60 degrees about the time evreything unwinded....
The "Main-Event" organizer: Brad O'cock (who runs the Swap Meet every 1st SAT all year long) announced on the PA System that he had a RECORD turn-out of over 300 Swap Meet spaces AND a very decent Spectator (buyer) parking lot count !!
NOW ...... we are looking at a FALL Event here as well and make this a Bi-Annual Vintage Bike Meet.......
Since this "regular" Meet is always the 1st SAT of the Month ...... I'm considering either NOV. 4th  OR Dec. 2nd
IF anyone has Pros or Cons of either of these dates ...... please chime-in !!  I know other events happen all the time and I'm hoping not to conflict with something that might be happening at the same time.  
OK ......... enough chatter .........
Please enjoy the Picture show following this post >>>
ALSO ........ Thank you to Shawn and his pictures posted ABOVE !!
Cheers !! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2017)

I will post these pictures in 3-4 separate posts ((with notes))
There were basically 2 "Lanes" (walking lanes) and about 30-40 Vintage Bike vendors lining BOTH sides of these "Lanes"
So this first group is "LANE 1" which was "Capped-off" by Davis Orr and his Get-A-Grip set-up & Myself "Classic Cool Rides" across the Lane from him.  The back side of the "Bleachers" can be seen in the background ....... the Drag Strip just past those bleachers.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2017)

more Lane 1


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2017)

lane 2  was "Capped-off" by Mike D. "Phattiremike" and across from his set-up was Joel from Birmingham & Don from Ohio "Flat Tire"
Lane 2 had a couple attention getters showing here the SKYWAY 24" BMX Cruiser with a "Tag-Along" SKYWAY for the "Upcoming BMX'er"
There was also this Huffy METALOID most unusual BMX that I've even seen >>>>>>>


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 5, 2017)

and Finally the "Long-Distance" award photo showing Don "Flat Tire" (Ohio) and Joel (Birmingham, AL) with their PORTERS !!
(Notice Don's PORTER is from a Bike Shop in Olelika, AL who has a Beer Bar within his Store and CANS beers he has on Draft !!)
Don DID bring me something from Ohio ...... 2 Buckeyes !! ( TOO BAD they were NOT the edible Buckeyes I ate when I was young )
Also riding around the Event was Doug on his Ridable Horse and Carriage !!


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 6, 2017)

Got back to Ohio today, man I'm wore out! Big thanks to Dave for gettin the Swap together and being a great host! Weather was great, nice meeting all the other bike guys to. And thanks for the Beer, haven't drank it yet but will tomorrow, then it goes in my display case!


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2017)

So how did the show go? Anybody take any pics?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 31, 2017)

Bender said:


> So how did the show go? Anybody take any pics?



Please see previous page (3) for tons of pictures and reports about the Great Event. Thanks CCR Dave


----------

